# Jak w konsoli z UTF8 zlikwidowac zjadanie liter?

## demoh

Moj problem wyglada nastepujaco:

-Wszystko ladnie dziala jak powinno

-Jak chce skasowac literke podczas logowania w polu login to zamias znikniecia literki pojawiaja mi sie dwa myslniki :/ "demohh" ---> kasujemy jedno "h" i otrzymujemy ---> "demohh- -"

Po zalogowaniu sie dalej ten blad nie ma miejsca bo zastepuje go inny :X

-Jak jestem zalogowany i wpisze jakas literke ktora uzywa dwoch lub wiecej bajtow kodu w UTF8 to po jej skasowaniu zjada mi dwie literki na ekranie zamiast jednej :/ W ten sposob moge skasowac znak zachety i wszystko co przed nim sie znajduje :/

Jak ktos by wiedzial co to moze powodowac to bym byl bardzo wdzieczny za pomoc  :Smile:  Bo to az tak denerwujace nie jest ale dziwnie wyglada :/

----------

## Arfrever

Pokaż wynik:

```
echo "${PS1}"

emerge --info
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## demoh

```
stacjonarny demoh # echo "${PS1}"

\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;34m\] \W \$\[\033[00m\] 

stacjonarny demoh # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 03 Sep 2007 17:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -Os -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US"

LINGUAS="en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 arts asf automount berkdb beryl bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerald encode esd ffmpeg flac fortran gd gdbm gif gimpprint gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal iconv ip1500 ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kerberos kget lame lcms ldap libcaca libg++ libmatroska lirc mad matroska midi mjpeg mkvtoolnix mmx mmxext mozdevelop mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap myspell-pl mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection scanner sdl sdl-image seamonkey session skins spl sse sse2 ssl stream svg tcpd threads threadsafe tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode urandom usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim-with-x vlm vorbis wma wmf wxwindows x264 x264-svn-encoder xanim xfce4 xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Bialy

Jesli o mnie chodzi to dziwnie wyglada LINGUAS.

----------

## cla

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Jesli o mnie chodzi to dziwnie wyglada LINGUAS.

 

LINGUAS jest prawidłowe. Mamy en_US i en_GB, czyli odpowiednio angielski amerykański i angielski brytyjski. Prompt też wydaje się być ok...

----------

## Bialy

 *cla wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   Jesli o mnie chodzi to dziwnie wyglada LINGUAS. 
> 
> LINGUAS jest prawidłowe. Mamy en_US i en_GB, czyli odpowiednio angielski amerykański i angielski brytyjski. Prompt też wydaje się być ok...

 

A nie powinno byc samo en? Wiem, ze LANG można tak ustwic jak piszesz.

@demoth

Pokaz:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

----------

## SlashBeast

Możę ja się pochwalę jak ja zrobilem system w UTF-8. Wszystko u mnie działa na aktualnym ~x86.

/etc/rc.conf:

```
UNICODE="yes"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat2-16"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps:

```
KEYMAP="pl2"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-2"
```

/etc/locale.gen:

```
en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

pl_PL ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

/etc/env.d/02locale:

```
LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"
```

To nie sa całe pliki, tylko to co odnosi sie do utf8. Tylko to zmieniałem po instalacji. Mam nadzieje, że to może wam pomóc.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> UNICODE="yes"
> ```
> ...

 

Czy tylko u mnie w rc.conf tego nie ma?

----------

## Bialy

 *Lord_Raven wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> UNICODE="yes"
> ```
> ...

 

Jest. Moze pomylilo sie Tobie z /etc/conf.d/rc

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *Lord_Raven wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   /etc/rc.conf:
> 
> ```
> UNICODE="yes"
> ```
> ...

 

Heh, no racja  :Smile:  My fault.

----------

